# Bonito



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone seeing them on the beach today ?


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

I looked at the water for about and hour and didnt see any, but rumor was there were a couple caught off the pier, at least early. I was east of there and the water was a little dirty looking. I would bet they fire up this weekend thought.....


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Caught two at ChickenBone two weeks ago in the surf... watch for birds on calm windy days... threw out gold spoon from beach into pods and caught them back to back...probably in the 8-10 pound range! Fun to catch!


----------

